# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अपनी वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता को बचाएँ ! इन्टरनेट को अमेरीकी पंजों से बचाएं

## Rated R

दोस्तों , आज ही अन्तर्वासना फोरम में घोषणा के रूप में ये जानकारी देखी मैंने ,

जो मैं चाहता हूँ की आप सब भी देखे :- :down:


अपनी वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता को बचाएँ ! इन्टरनेट को बचाएं !
निम्न लिन्क पर जाएँ !
http://www.avaaz.org/en/save_the_int...428755&v=11255

----------


## Rated R

ये snapshot है avaaz.org की ....

----------


## Rated R

avaaz.org के अनुसार  :-



Right now, the *US Congress is debating a law that would give them the power to censor India's Internet -- creating a blacklist that could target YouTube, WikiLeaks and even groups like Avaaz!* 


Under the new law, the US could force Internet providers to block any website on suspicion of violating copyright or trademark legislation, or even failing to sufficiently police their users' activities. And, because so much of the Internet's hosts and hardware are located here in the US, *their blacklist would clamp down on the free web for all of us here in India.* 


We only have days before the vote but we can help stop this -- champions in Congress want to preserve free speech and tell us that a global outcry would strengthen their hand.* Let's urgently raise our voices from across India and and build an unprecedented global petition calling on US decision makers to reject the bill and stop Internet censorship.* Click below to sign and then forward as widely as possible -- our message will be delivered directly to key members of the US Congress ahead of the crucial vote:

----------


## Rated R

इससे अमेरिकी शक्ति को भारत के इंटरनेट पर अधिकार प्राप्त हो जायेगा, 
और इससे वे लोग भारत में किसी भी ऐसी वेबसाइट को ब्लॉक कर सकेंगे जिसपर उन्हें कॉपीराईट  या ट्रेडमार्क के वायलेशन का संदेह होगा..!!

इसके विरोध में avaaz.org को 1000000 लोगों के सहयोग की जरूरत है,जिसमें से उन्हें 562598 लोगों का सहयोग प्राप्त हो चुका है ..! 
आप सभी मित्रों से भी अनुरोध है की इस मुहीम से अपना सहयोग दें ..!!

!! धन्यवाद !!

----------


## mantu007

*सुबह ही जाकर अपना वोट मारके आ गया .......*

----------


## Rajeev

अभी अति शीघ्र वोट गिराकर आ रहा हू |

----------


## Rated R

> *सुबह ही जाकर अपना वोट मारके आ गया .......*





> अभी अति शीघ्र वोट गिराकर आ रहा हू |


:clap:
मैंने भी अपना वोट दे दिया है ,
पता नहीं फोरम के सबसे सक्रिय सदस्य इस दौड़ में कहाँ फंस गए ..!!

----------


## lotus1782

मेने भी योगदान दे दिया है

----------


## Rated R

> मेने भी योगदान दे दिया है


धन्यवाद लोटस भाई,
अब तक पड़े वोट्स की संख्या 563,654 हो चुकी है ..!! 
*दोपहर साढ़े तीन बजे से अब तक 966 वोट्स पड़ चुके है ..!!*

----------


## Rated R

वैसे कौन जाने,
हो सकता है की अमरीकी हस्तक्षेप  के बाद अन्तर्वासना.कॉम भी बंद हो जाए ..!!!!!

----------


## Badtameez

वोट कैसे देना है बताओ भाईयों

----------


## Rated R

> Hmmm....bat abhi bhi puri samajh me nahi aayi....kewal india ke liye hi kyun ? Jo karan bataya ja raha hai hai wo to China, pakistan or kai vikasshil deshon ke liye  bhi hai !..... Filhal...anuman se to yahi lag raha hai ki ye vot dena jaruri hai.


 मुझे भी इस बारे में कुछ नहीं पता है ..!! गूगल पर सर्च करके देखता हूँ...!!




> वोट कैसे देना है बताओ भाईयों


लिंक पर तो जाओ .. सब पता चल जायेगा..!

----------


## Rated R

अब तक 942,227 भारतीयों के वोट पड़ चुके है..!!
अब 57773 वोट्स की और आवश्यकता है ..!!

----------


## draculla

भाई अमेरिका क्या अब तो भारत सरकार भी हमारी नेट की स्वतंत्रता पर रोक लगाने की सोच रही है.
कल आपने सोसल नेटवोर्किंग साईट से सम्बंधित कपिल सिब्बल का बयान देखा या नहीं?

----------


## Rated R

> भाई अमेरिका क्या अब तो भारत सरकार भी हमारी नेट की स्वतंत्रता पर रोक लगाने की सोच रही है.
> कल आपने सोसल नेटवोर्किंग साईट से सम्बंधित कपिल सिब्बल का बयान देखा या नहीं?


हां देखा..!!
वैसे सोशल नेटवर्किंग  साईट्स पर इसका कड़ा विरोध शुरू हो गया है ..!!
वो भी एक तुच्छ कारण से ये सब किया जा रहा है......!!!!

----------


## Rated R

अब 7080 बस वोट्स की और जरुरत  है..
Current :- 992,920
Required :- 1000000

----------


## Rajeev

> अब 7080 बस वोट्स की और जरुरत  है..
> Current :- 992,920
> Required :- 1000000


सब्र रखे रेटेड आर जी सब्र का फल मीठा होगा,
जब इतने वोट गिर गए तो फिर 7080 तो ऐसे ही हो जाएगे,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Badtameez

मैनें वोट दे दिया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है, जैसा हमें बताया जा रहा है। आवाज.ओआरजी लोगों को बेवकूफ बना रही है। अमेरिका की ऐसी कोई मंशा नहीं है कि वो इन्टरनेट की स्वतंत्रता को अपने वश में करे, जैसा की उक्त साइट पर कहा गया है बल्कि अमेरिका की विदेश मंत्री हिलेरी क्लिंटन ने कल नीदरलैण्ड की सरकार तथा गूगल द्वारा आयोजित 'डिजिटल स्वतंत्रता' विषयक संगोष्ठी में अमेरिका का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हुए अन्य देशों से अपील की है कि वे ऐसे देशों का कङा विरोध करें जिन्होंने इस दिशा में कदम उठाए हैं। उदाहरण के लिए चीन, रूस, सीरिया आदि ऐसे देश हैं जो इन्टरनेट को वश में करना चाहते हैं और अब भारत का नाम भी इस सूची में जुङ गया है। उन्होंने कहा कि अमेरिका कभी भी इसके पक्ष में नहीं रहा है। हिलेरी ने कहा कि इंटरनेट को राष्ट्रीय सीमा में बाँधना उसके मूल स्वरूप के साथ घातक खिलवाङ होगा। साथ ही उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि अमेरिका अब इस मुद्दे को अपने विश्व एजेंडे में शामिल करेगा।

पता नहीं उस साइट पर यह झूठ क्यों परोसा गया और कैसे 'गुरुजी' ने इसकी विश्वसनीयता परखे बिना इस पर विश्वास कर लिया?
दोस्तों इस प्रविष्टी पर अपने विचार जरूर प्रकट करें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

> दोस्तों ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है, जैसा हमें बताया जा रहा है। आवाज.ओआरजी लोगों को बेवकूफ बना रही है। अमेरिका की ऐसी कोई मंशा नहीं है कि वो इन्टरनेट की स्वतंत्रता को अपने वश में करे, जैसा की उक्त साइट पर कहा गया है बल्कि अमेरिका की विदेश मंत्री हिलेरी क्लिंटन ने कल नीदरलैण्ड की सरकार तथा गूगल द्वारा आयोजित 'डिजिटल स्वतंत्रता' विषयक संगोष्ठी में अमेरिका का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हुए अन्य देशों से अपील की है कि वे ऐसे देशों का कङा विरोध करें जिन्होंने इस दिशा में कदम उठाए हैं। उदाहरण के लिए चीन, रूस, सीरिया आदि ऐसे देश हैं जो इन्टरनेट को वश में करना चाहते हैं और अब भारत का नाम भी इस सूची में जुङ गया है। उन्होंने कहा कि अमेरिका कभी भी इसके पक्ष में नहीं रहा है। हिलेरी ने कहा कि इंटरनेट को राष्ट्रीय सीमा में बाँधना उसके मूल स्वरूप के साथ घातक खिलवाङ होगा। साथ ही उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि अमेरिका अब इस मुद्दे को अपने विश्व एजेंडे में शामिल करेगा।
> 
> पता नहीं उस साइट पर यह झूठ क्यों परोसा गया और कैसे 'गुरुजी' ने इसकी विश्वसनीयता परखे बिना इस पर विश्वास कर लिया?
> दोस्तों इस प्रविष्टी पर अपने विचार जरूर प्रकट करें।
> धन्यवाद


ओह .. पता नहीं किसकी बात सही है..मैंने तो इसे एक घोषणा के रूप में फोरम पर देखा था इसलिए सूत्र बना दिया ..
लेकिन अब लगता है की अब गहराई तक जाना होगा...

चीन के बारे में तो बहुत सुन रखा है .. वहाँ पर तो पोर्न साईट्स भी प्रतिबंधित है...!!

----------


## Rated R

अब वहाँ 1,500,000 वोट्स की मांग की जा रही है वो भी आज के आज...




> The vote could happen at any time now, and free speech champions in Congress say our outcry is crucial. Senator Wyden is even planning to block the vote by reading out our petition names for hours! We are meeting with the White House this week -- and members of Congress have asked to be updated daily on exactly how many signatures we've got. Let's reach 1 million before this important meeting.

----------


## Rated R

http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avaaz.org

avaaz.org के बारे में कुछ जानकारी...ये एक ओर्गानैज़ेशन  है..

----------


## satya_anveshi

> http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avaaz.org
> 
> avaaz.org के बारे में कुछ जानकारी...ये एक ओर्गानैज़ेशन  है..


मित्र यह तो इसके नाम से ही स्पष्ट है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ओह .. पता नहीं किसकी बात सही है..मैंने तो इसे एक घोषणा के रूप में फोरम पर देखा था इसलिए सूत्र बना दिया ..लेकिन अब लगता है की अब गहराई तक जाना होगा...चीन के बारे में तो बहुत सुन रखा है .. वहाँ पर तो पोर्न साईट्स भी प्रतिबंधित है...!!


 निश्चित ही मित्र इस संदेहास्पद  पर गहन अनुसंधान की आवश्यकता है। मैंने एक कोशिश की है, जो पहले ही आपके सामने रख चुका हूँ। अब मंच के बुद्धिजीवियों से आशा है।इस संदर्भ में एक और तर्क रखकर अपनी कोशिश को आगे बढ़ाना चाहूँगा-यदि वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ होता तो सर्वप्रथम तो हमारे 'घटिया' न्यूज चैनल इस मुद्दे को उठाते। जो न्यूज चैनल किसी भी छोटे से छोटे मुद्दे को पहाङ बनाए बिना नहीं छोङते वे इतने संवेदनशील मुद्दे को छोङ दे इसका कोई कारण मुझे तो नजर नहीं आता। मान लिया जाए कि यह खबर समाचार चैनलों पर नहीं आई तो कम से कम कोई समाचार पत्र तो इसे प्रकाशित करता। जबकि साइबर दुनिया में ऐसी अफवाहेँ संभव है क्योंकि साइट धारकोँ को तो उतना ही ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा, जितने ज्यादा लोग उनकी वेबसाइट विजिट करेंगे। हो सकता है कि आवाज.ओआरजी तथा अन्य कई साइट्स पर यह मुद्दा मुनाफा कमाने का ही एक साधन हो जिसकी चपेट में हमारा मंच आ गया। यह एक संभावित कारण है, हो सकता है कोई अन्य कारण भी हो।

----------


## Rated R

> निश्चित ही मित्र इस संदेहास्पद  पर गहन अनुसंधान की आवश्यकता है। मैंने एक कोशिश की है, जो पहले ही आपके सामने रख चुका हूँ। अब मंच के बुद्धिजीवियों से आशा है।इस संदर्भ में एक और तर्क रखकर अपनी कोशिश को आगे बढ़ाना चाहूँगा-यदि वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ होता तो सर्वप्रथम तो हमारे 'घटिया' न्यूज चैनल इस मुद्दे को उठाते। जो न्यूज चैनल किसी भी छोटे से छोटे मुद्दे को पहाङ बनाए बिना नहीं छोङते वे इतने संवेदनशील मुद्दे को छोङ दे इसका कोई कारण मुझे तो नजर नहीं आता। मान लिया जाए कि यह खबर समाचार चैनलों पर नहीं आई तो कम से कम कोई समाचार पत्र तो इसे प्रकाशित करता। जबकि साइबर दुनिया में ऐसी अफवाहेँ संभव है क्योंकि साइट धारकोँ को तो उतना ही ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा, जितने ज्यादा लोग उनकी वेबसाइट विजिट करेंगे। हो सकता है कि आवाज.ओआरजी तथा अन्य कई साइट्स पर यह मुद्दा मुनाफा कमाने का ही एक साधन हो जिसकी चपेट में हमारा मंच आ गया। यह एक संभावित कारण है, हो सकता है कोई अन्य कारण भी हो।


मुझे भी यही लगता है ..
हमारा मीडिया इस बात को कैसे इग्नोर कर सकता है..?
हो सकता है की साईट पर जितने लोग विसिट करते होंगे उतना ही मुनाफा साईट को भी होता  होगा...

जैसे 1,000,000 का टार्गेट पूरा होने पर नया टार्गेट 1,500,000 का रख दिया गया है ..!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप मंच पर मुझसे कहीं अधिक वरिष्ठ हैं अतः आपकी मंच के सदस्यों से अच्छी जान-पहचान है और मंच पर मुहैया सुविधाओँ का किस प्रकार समुचित उपयोग करना है ये भी आप बेहतर जानते हैं। तो फिर क्यूँ न गुरुजी को इस बारे में सूचित किया जाए और अन्य सदस्यों को भी बताया जाए।
आपका क्या विचार है?

----------


## pathfinder

> निश्चित ही मित्र इस संदेहास्पद  पर गहन अनुसंधान की आवश्यकता है। मैंने एक कोशिश की है, जो पहले ही आपके सामने रख चुका हूँ। अब मंच के बुद्धिजीवियों से आशा है।इस संदर्भ में एक और तर्क रखकर अपनी कोशिश को आगे बढ़ाना चाहूँगा-यदि वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ होता तो सर्वप्रथम तो हमारे 'घटिया' न्यूज चैनल इस मुद्दे को उठाते। जो न्यूज चैनल किसी भी छोटे से छोटे मुद्दे को पहाङ बनाए बिना नहीं छोङते वे इतने संवेदनशील मुद्दे को छोङ दे इसका कोई कारण मुझे तो नजर नहीं आता। मान लिया जाए कि यह खबर समाचार चैनलों पर नहीं आई तो कम से कम कोई समाचार पत्र तो इसे प्रकाशित करता। जबकि साइबर दुनिया में ऐसी अफवाहेँ संभव है क्योंकि साइट धारकोँ को तो उतना ही ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा, जितने ज्यादा लोग उनकी वेबसाइट विजिट करेंगे। हो सकता है कि आवाज.ओआरजी तथा अन्य कई साइट्स पर यह मुद्दा मुनाफा कमाने का ही एक साधन हो जिसकी चपेट में हमारा मंच आ गया। यह एक संभावित कारण है, हो सकता है कोई अन्य कारण भी हो।


यह तर्क विश्वास करने योग्य है ,मैं इससे सहमत हूँ |और अधिक स्थिति तो स्वयम गुरूजी ही स्पष्ट कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Raman46

> निश्चित ही मित्र इस संदेहास्पद  पर गहन अनुसंधान की आवश्यकता है। मैंने एक कोशिश की है, जो पहले ही आपके सामने रख चुका हूँ। अब मंच के बुद्धिजीवियों से आशा है।इस संदर्भ में एक और तर्क रखकर अपनी कोशिश को आगे बढ़ाना चाहूँगा-यदि वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ होता तो सर्वप्रथम तो हमारे 'घटिया' न्यूज चैनल इस मुद्दे को उठाते। जो न्यूज चैनल किसी भी छोटे से छोटे मुद्दे को पहाङ बनाए बिना नहीं छोङते वे इतने संवेदनशील मुद्दे को छोङ दे इसका कोई कारण मुझे तो नजर नहीं आता। मान लिया जाए कि यह खबर समाचार चैनलों पर नहीं आई तो कम से कम कोई समाचार पत्र तो इसे प्रकाशित करता। जबकि साइबर दुनिया में ऐसी अफवाहेँ संभव है क्योंकि साइट धारकोँ को तो उतना ही ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा, जितने ज्यादा लोग उनकी वेबसाइट विजिट करेंगे। हो सकता है कि आवाज.ओआरजी तथा अन्य कई साइट्स पर यह मुद्दा मुनाफा कमाने का ही एक साधन हो जिसकी चपेट में हमारा मंच आ गया। यह एक संभावित कारण है, हो सकता है कोई अन्य कारण भी हो।


आप के तर्क वाकई सोचने लायक है मित्र सहमत हूँ आप से / लगता है ये सब एक पब्लिक स्टंड है जो अविश्व्श्निये प्रतीत होता है /

----------


## Lovely.indian

> निश्चित ही मित्र इस संदेहास्पद  पर गहन अनुसंधान की आवश्यकता है। मैंने एक कोशिश की है, जो पहले ही आपके सामने रख चुका हूँ। अब मंच के बुद्धिजीवियों से आशा है।इस संदर्भ में एक और तर्क रखकर अपनी कोशिश को आगे बढ़ाना चाहूँगा-यदि वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ होता तो सर्वप्रथम तो हमारे 'घटिया' न्यूज चैनल इस मुद्दे को उठाते। जो न्यूज चैनल किसी भी छोटे से छोटे मुद्दे को पहाङ बनाए बिना नहीं छोङते वे इतने संवेदनशील मुद्दे को छोङ दे इसका कोई कारण मुझे तो नजर नहीं आता। मान लिया जाए कि यह खबर समाचार चैनलों पर नहीं आई तो कम से कम कोई समाचार पत्र तो इसे प्रकाशित करता। जबकि साइबर दुनिया में ऐसी अफवाहेँ संभव है क्योंकि साइट धारकोँ को तो उतना ही ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा, जितने ज्यादा लोग उनकी वेबसाइट विजिट करेंगे। हो सकता है कि आवाज.ओआरजी तथा अन्य कई साइट्स पर यह मुद्दा मुनाफा कमाने का ही एक साधन हो जिसकी चपेट में हमारा मंच आ गया। यह एक संभावित कारण है, हो सकता है कोई अन्य कारण भी हो।


बात काबिल-इ-गौर है.

----------


## satya_anveshi

सभी मित्रों और प्रशासक जी का शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ।
आगे पाथ जी से यह आशा है कि वे इस संबंध में उचित 'प्रशासकीय' कदम उठाएँगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों अब तक तो आपने समाचार पत्रों में भी श्रीमती क्लिंटन का वह बयान देख लिया होगा, जिसमें उन्होंने इंटरनेट पर लगाम लगाने को अनुचित माना है।

----------


## Rated R

> आप मंच पर मुझसे कहीं अधिक वरिष्ठ हैं अतः आपकी मंच के सदस्यों से अच्छी जान-पहचान है और मंच पर मुहैया सुविधाओँ का किस प्रकार समुचित उपयोग करना है ये भी आप बेहतर जानते हैं। तो फिर क्यूँ न गुरुजी को इस बारे में सूचित किया जाए और अन्य सदस्यों को भी बताया जाए।
> आपका क्या विचार है?


मैं आपसे सहमत हूँ..!!
मुझे लगता है उनको अब तक किसी न किसी ने खबर जरूर दे दी होगी...!!
वैसे आज जब मैंने उस साईट को खोला तो देखा की उसका चौबीस घंटे का अल्टीमेटम  अब तक ख़तम नहीं हुआ है...!!

----------


## Rated R

> दोस्तों अब तक तो आपने समाचार पत्रों में भी श्रीमती क्लिंटन का वह बयान देख लिया होगा, जिसमें उन्होंने इंटरनेट पर लगाम लगाने को अनुचित माना है।


नहीं देखा है दोस्त...
आप उस बयान का youtube लिंक दे सकते है?

----------


## badboy123455

> दोस्तों ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है, जैसा हमें बताया जा रहा है। आवाज.ओआरजी लोगों को बेवकूफ बना रही है। अमेरिका की ऐसी कोई मंशा नहीं है कि वो इन्टरनेट की स्वतंत्रता को अपने वश में करे, जैसा की उक्त साइट पर कहा गया है बल्कि अमेरिका की विदेश मंत्री हिलेरी क्लिंटन ने कल नीदरलैण्ड की सरकार तथा गूगल द्वारा आयोजित 'डिजिटल स्वतंत्रता' विषयक संगोष्ठी में अमेरिका का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हुए अन्य देशों से अपील की है कि वे ऐसे देशों का कङा विरोध करें जिन्होंने इस दिशा में कदम उठाए हैं। उदाहरण के लिए चीन, रूस, सीरिया आदि ऐसे देश हैं जो इन्टरनेट को वश में करना चाहते हैं और अब भारत का नाम भी इस सूची में जुङ गया है। उन्होंने कहा कि अमेरिका कभी भी इसके पक्ष में नहीं रहा है। हिलेरी ने कहा कि इंटरनेट को राष्ट्रीय सीमा में बाँधना उसके मूल स्वरूप के साथ घातक खिलवाङ होगा। साथ ही उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि अमेरिका अब इस मुद्दे को अपने विश्व एजेंडे में शामिल करेगा।
> 
> पता नहीं उस साइट पर यह झूठ क्यों परोसा गया और कैसे 'गुरुजी' ने इसकी विश्वसनीयता परखे बिना इस पर विश्वास कर लिया?
> दोस्तों इस प्रविष्टी पर अपने विचार जरूर प्रकट करें।
> धन्यवाद



*
मित्र आपने वाकई सोचने पर मजबूर कर दिया हे आपके तर्क में दम हे 
में आपसे सहमत हू 
आशा हे गुरूजी इस पर अपने विचार देंगे*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नहीं देखा है दोस्त...आप उस बयान का youtube लिंक दे सकते है?


माफ कीजिए मित्र, अभी मेरा कंप्यूटर तकनीकी परेशानी से जूझ रहा है।शायद आपको अपने व्यक्तिगत मामले में मेरा हस्तक्षेप पसंद न आए, इसके लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ।aawaz org के विरोध की शुरुआत हमें स्वयं से करनी होगी, मेरा इशारा आपके हस्ताक्षर की ओर है।

----------


## Rated R

> माफ कीजिए मित्र, अभी मेरा कंप्यूटर तकनीकी परेशानी से जूझ रहा है।शायद आपको अपने व्यक्तिगत मामले में मेरा हस्तक्षेप पसंद न आए, इसके लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ।aawaz org के विरोध की शुरुआत हमें स्वयं करनी होगी, मेरा इशारा आपके हस्ताक्षर की ओर है।


मैंने  हटा लिया है .. शुक्रिया...
अब देखते है आगे क्या होता है .. मै गुरूजी के सन्देश प्रेषित करने वाला  हूँ...

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## guruji

मित्रो,
शायद कुछ गलतफ़हमी है मुझे भी और आपको भी।
दो अलग अलग मुद्दे हैं
पहला : अमरीका कुछ ऐसा परिवर्तन करने जा रहा है अपने कानून में जिससे वो किसी भी साईट को रोक सकता है कॉपीराइट आदि का उल्लंघन जैसा आरोप लगा कर !
दूसरा : अभी कुछ दिन पहले (आवाज ओर्ग की वोटिन्ग बन्द होने के बाद)  : फ़ेसबुक व अन्य सामाजिक साईट जैसे ट्विट्टर ऑर्कुट पर जो सरकार का, मन्त्रियों का , गाँधी परिवार का, प्रधान मन्त्री का विरोध, उनके कार्टून, हास्य चित्र, मजाक बनाया गया है, जाता है, उसको रोकने के लिए भारत में सरकारी(या सरकार के मन्त्री) ब्यान था (सिब्बल आदि का)
अब जो अमेरिका से ब्यान बाजी हो रही है वो इस दूसरे भारत सरकार के ब्यान के खिलाफ़ है।

----------


## guruji

और मेरे ख्याल से कोई भी देश किसी दूसरे देश की साईट को बन्द नहीं कर सकता, सिर्फ़ इतना कर सकता है एक देश अपने नागरिकों को वो साईट न देखने दे। यह काम उस साईट की आई पी को ब्लॉक करके किया जा सकता है।

----------


## guruji

किसी भी मुफ़्त साईट का मुनाफ़ा उस पर आने वाले विज्ञापनों से होता है। यह बात जरूर है कि किसी साईट पर जितने ज्यादा दर्शक होंगे उसके विज्ञापन की दर भी उतनी ज्यादा होगी और ज्यादा विज्ञापन भी मिलेंगे।
और
प्रथम दृष्टि डालने पर तो मुझे इस साइट पर कोई विज्ञापन दिखाई नहीं दिए।



> मुझे भी यही लगता है ..
> हमारा मीडिया इस बात को कैसे इग्नोर कर सकता है..?
> हो सकता है की साईट पर जितने लोग विसिट करते होंगे उतना ही मुनाफा साईट को भी होता  होगा...
> 
> जैसे 1,000,000 का टार्गेट पूरा होने पर नया टार्गेट 1,500,000 का रख दिया गया है ..!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

गुरुजी! अपने विचार रखने के लिए आपका आभार। निश्चित ही आपकी बात प्रामाणिक है, कि किसी साइट को मुनाफा विज्ञापनों के जरिए होता है, परंतु आपके विचार पढ़कर मैं किसी निष्कर्ष पर नहीं पहुँच पाया कि वास्तव में आप क्या कहना चाह रहें हैं। आप के तर्क चर्चा को किस ओर ले जा रहें हैं, यह मेरे लिए अस्पष्ट बना हुआ है। क्या आप की दृष्टि में aawaz org सत्यता की कसौटी पर खरी उतरती है? कृपया अपना रुख स्पष्ट करें।

मेरे विचारों के आकाश में कुछ प्रश्न रूपी बादल छाए हुए हैं, जिनके उत्तर निश्चित ही हमें निष्कर्ष के काफी करीब ले जाएँगे। ये इस प्रकार हैं-
1 अमेरिका ऐसा कानून क्यों बनाना चाहता था (है)?
2 यदि अमेरिकी कांग्रेस ऐसा कोई कानून बनाना चाहती है, तो फिर विश्व के समक्ष विदेश मंत्री जी द्वारा इंटरनेट सेँसरशिप का (एक तरह से खुद की सरकार का) विरोध क्यों किया गया?
3 यदि अमेरिका वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ चाहता है, तो उसने भारत के इस प्रयास को अनुचित क्यों ठहराया? कहावतें तो कहती है, 'चोर चोर मौसेरे भाई'!
4 यदि उसने ऐसा किया तो, अमेरिकी विदेश मंत्री साहिबा के भारत विरोधी भाषण में अमेरिका का कौनसा हित छिपा हुआ है? यदि कोई हित नहीं तो फिर विरोध क्यों?
5 और सबसे अहम् सवाल, यदि अमेरिका वाकई ऐसा करना चाहता है, जैसा कि उक्त साइट पर कहा गया है, तो भारतीय मीडिया इस खबर से अनभिज्ञ क्यों बना रहा?
6 उक्त साइट ने अन्य साइट्स के साथ खुद को भी उन संभावितोँ की सूची में क्यों माना जिन पर बैन रूपी तलवार लटक सकती है? जबकि एक एनजीओ कैसे कॉपीराइट का उल्लंघन कर सकता है?

----------


## guruji

Fight Internet Censorship (SOPA)

----------


## guruji

Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) H.R.3261 - ENDS FREE SPEECH

----------


## guruji

Stop Online Piracy Act (Scary Facts)

----------


## guruji

The Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA), also known as H.R.3261, is a bill that was introduced in the United States House of Representatives on October 26, 2011, by Representative Lamar Smith (R-TX) and a bipartisan group of 12 initial co-sponsors. The bill expands the ability of U.S. law enforcement and copyright holders to fight online trafficking in copyrighted intellectual property and counterfeit goods. Now before the House Judiciary Committee, it builds on the similar PRO-IP Act of 2008 and the corresponding Senate bill, the Protect IP Act.

The bill would allow the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ), as well as copyright holders, to seek court orders against websites accused of enabling or facilitating copyright infringement. Depending on who requests the court orders, the actions could include barring online advertising networks and payment facilitators such as PayPal from doing business with the infringing website; barring search engines from linking to such sites and requiring Internet service providers to block access to such sites. The bill would make unauthorized streaming of copyrighted content a felony. The bill also gives immunity to Internet services that voluntarily take action against websites dedicated to infringement, while making liable for damages any copyright holder who knowingly misrepresents that a website is dedicated to infringement.

Proponents of the bill say it protects the intellectual property market, including the resultant revenue and jobs, and is necessary to bolster enforcement of copyright laws especially against foreign websites. Opponents say it is Internet censorship, that it will cripple the Internet, and will threaten whistleblowing and other free speech.

The House Judiciary Committee held a hearing on SOPA on November 16, 2011. A House aide said the Committee chairman is scheduling the bill for markup on December 15, and that he is still in discussions and is "open for changes" to the bill.
और ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए विकिपीडिया पर पढ़ें !
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act

----------


## Rated R

> किसी भी मुफ़्त साईट का मुनाफ़ा उस पर आने वाले विज्ञापनों से होता है। यह बात जरूर है कि किसी साईट पर जितने ज्यादा दर्शक होंगे उसके विज्ञापन की दर भी उतनी ज्यादा होगी और ज्यादा विज्ञापन भी मिलेंगे।
> और
> प्रथम दृष्टि डालने पर तो मुझे इस साइट पर कोई विज्ञापन दिखाई नहीं दिए।


लेकिन आपने शायद इस बात पर  ध्यान नहीं दिया की वो वेबसाइट वोट करने के बाद डोनेशन के तौर पर डॉलर्स मांगे जाते  है ...
और जितने  लोग साईट पर विसिट करेंगे उनमे से कुछ तो डोनेशन करेंगे ही...तो साईट को फायदा हुआ ना..

कुछ विज्ञापन लगते है तो कुछ डोनेशन मांगते है...फायदा वेबमास्टर का ही है...

----------


## Rated R

http://www.avaaz.org/en/privacy

आप उनकी  privacy policy पढ़िए..

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप के सूत्र में लेट लिखने के लिए माफ़ी चाहते हे 
वेसे मेने यहाँ पर पहले ही वोट कर दिया था जब 
गुरु जी ने ये लिंक दिया था .... ....................*

----------


## Rated R

> आप के सूत्र में लेट लिखने के लिए माफ़ी चाहते हे 
> वेसे मेने यहाँ पर पहले ही वोट कर दिया था जब 
> गुरु जी ने ये लिंक दिया था .... ....................


देखना तो यही ये की हमारा वोट सार्थक हुआ ये निरर्थक...

----------


## sushilnkt

> देखना तो यही ये की हमारा वोट सार्थक हुआ ये निरर्थक...


अब वो तो समय के साथ ही पता चलेगा 
की सार्थक होता या निर्थक

----------


## Rated R

http://verbo.se/dont-sign-avaazorg-petitions
*ये लिंक देखिये...
इसमें इस ओर्गानैजेशन  के बारे में कुछ लिखा गया है...*

एक सदस्य की आपबीती 




> Recently I joined a Avaaz petition as a result of having it forwarded to me by a friend.
> 
> Today I received an email asking for money. They say they have 6.5 million members and are growing by 60,000 per week.
> 
> A very small donation of $3 or $5 per week from 10,000 Avaazers would cover all the core costs of our small team, helping to save lives in humanitarian emergencies, protect the environment and wildlife, fight corruption and organized crime, push for peace and reduce poverty.
> 
> Lofty aims. I wonder what could happen if the 6.5 million donate $3 to $5 per week.
> 
> What effect have they actually had. I understand they keep confidential the identities of people that sign their petitions. Does this mean it is a waste of time and they could just make up the numbers? Do governments really take notice of petition numbers that they cannot have verified.
> ...

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरे को तो छोल झाल लगता हे 
आप को कितना सही लगा ये 

अपना वोट करने के बाद एक रुपये लेने का 
भी आता हे वो देखा आपने

----------


## Rated R

> मेरे को तो छोल झाल लगता हे 
> आप को कितना सही लगा ये 
> 
> अपना वोट करने के बाद एक रुपये लेने का 
> भी आता हे वो देखा आपने


पैसे तो मांग ही रहे है..मतलब कही-न-कही स्वार्थ छुपा जरूर है...
मुझे तो अजीब लग रहा है की एक तरफ वो पैसे मांग रहे है और दूसरी तरफ वोट भी...

----------


## sushilnkt

> पैसे तो मांग ही रहे है..मतलब कही-न-कही स्वार्थ छुपा जरूर है...
> मुझे तो अजीब लग रहा है की एक तरफ वो पैसे मांग रहे है और दूसरी तरफ वोट भी...


भाई कही ना कही गड़बड़ हे 
और ये सारे पेसे कमाने के फन्दे अपने फॉर्म वालो 
को ही पता केसे लगते हे .............

----------


## Rated R

> भाई कही ना कही गड़बड़ हे 
> और ये सारे पेसे कमाने के फन्दे अपने फॉर्म वालो 
> को ही पता केसे लगते हे .............


फंदे सबको पता होते है..
हमलोग ज्यादा समझदार है..    :-)

----------


## sushilnkt

> फंदे सबको पता होते है..
> हमलोग ज्यादा समझदार है..    :-)


ये पब्लिक हे सब जानती हे 
............................

----------


## badboy123455

*मतलब हमारी  वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता  पहले ही बची हुई थी*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मतलब हमारी  वाणी की स्वतन्त्रता  पहले ही बची हुई थी*


सही बात है | :pointlol: :rofl:

----------


## satya_anveshi

माफी चाहता हूँ मित्रों, मेरे विचार गलत थे। आज मैंने इस विषय पर काफी अनुसंधान किया और यह पाया कि वास्तव में अमेरिकी संसद में इस तरह का एक बिल पास करने के लिए बहस की गई।
इस बिल को नाम दिया गया है (SOPA) 'ऑनलाइन पाइरेसी को रोकने वाला अधिनियम'। जैसा कि दोस्तों इसका नाम ही है कि यह अधिनियम पाइरेसी को रोकेगा। यानी इस एक्ट का प्रभाव उन साइट्स पर पङेगा जो गैर कानूनी रूप से ऐसे कॉन्टेन्ट उपलब्ध करवाती है, जो कि कॉपीराइट से सुरक्षित है। इस एक्ट के तहत ऐसी साइट चाहे वह गैर अमेरिकी ही क्यों न हो, के खिलाफ अदालती कार्यवाही की जा सकेगी। इस एक्ट के समर्थन में एक बयान के अनुसार इससे अमेरिका के उन उपभोक्ताओं को लाभ होगा जो किसी विदेशी, पाइरेटेड कॉन्टेन्ट, नकली दवा, नकली सामान आदि बेचने वाली साइट के शिकार होंगे। इस तरह के अमेरिकी उपभोक्ता अमेरिकी न्यायालय में इसका परिवाद दायर कर सकेंगे। इस बयान से तो यह लगता है कि यह एक्ट केवल खरीद फरोख्त करने वाली साइट्स पर लगाम कसेगा। यह भी स्पष्ट नहीं है कि यह लगाम केवल अमेरिका तक ही सीमित है या फिर वह साइट अन्य देशों में भी प्रतिबंधित हो जाएगी। कई अन्य साइटेँ जिन पर यह सूचना मौजूद है ने यह आशंका जताई है कि संभवतः भारतीय इंटरनेट भी इससे प्रभावित हो। अन्य शक्तियाँ जो यह एक्ट प्रदान करता है, में यह भी शामिल है कि सर्च इंजन ऐसी साइट के साथ व्यापार नहीं कर सकते जो गैर कानूनी कामों में लिप्त है। यानी कि सर्च करने पर प्राप्त परिणामों में ऐसे साइट का वेब पता नहीं आएगा।
जहाँ कुछ पक्ष जैसे हॉलीवुड आदि इस कानून के पक्ष में है तो दूसरी ओर गूगल, ट्वीटर, मोजिला तथा और भी कई अन्य पक्ष इस एक्ट का विरोध कर रहे हैं। विरोधी बयानों के अनुसार यह इंटरनेट सेंसरशिप ही है और बिल्कुल अनुचित भी।
अब दोनों पक्षों की बात पर गौर किया जाए तो यही बात सामने आती है कि यदि यह कानून बनता है तो, हम मध्यम वर्गीय भारतीयों के लिए सही नहीं होगा। (क्योंकि हमारे सभी ऑन डिमाँड सूत्र बंद हो जाएँगे, मजाक में कह रहा हूँ)

 फिलहाल इतना ही, नमस्कार।

----------


## satya_anveshi

गुरुजी का धन्यवाद कि उन्होंने इस चर्चा में अपनी बात उचित प्रमाणोँ के साथ रखी और मेरा और शायद कई अन्य भाइयों का मार्गदर्शन किया।
इसके लिए मेरी ओर से गुरुजी को सम्मान ++
हालाँकि गुरुजी को रेप्यूटेशन देना सूरज को मोमबत्ती दिखाने समान है, लेकिन गुरुजी के लिए मेरा आदर प्रकट करने के लिए इस वक्त मेरे पास कोई अन्य साधन नहीं है।

----------


## guruji

सभी मित्रों के विचारों का स्वागत है !

----------


## Rated R

*1,043,569 have signed. Help us get to 1,500,000*

मेसेज दिखाई दे रहा है आवाज़ पर..
वैसे अब कंट्रोवर्सी खत्म हो चुकी है तो इस केम्पेन को भी बंद  कर देना चाहिए......

----------

